# Hair falling out!



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Help! Anyone else have a problem with losing their hair? My hair has always been ultra thick and I am losing it so fast I am looking at wigs! Seriously, I noticed a little while back that I was looking a little thin on top. I wear my hair very short and spikey and there was more scalp showing than I have ever seen. When I put hair gel in I get hair stuck all over my hands to the point that I have to wash them to put more gel in. This is freaking me out!I take Ultram, trazadone, and zoloft. That is it for the meds. I have a friend who is also experiencing heavy hair loss and a complete change of texture but she is taking heavy-duty pain meds. Any ideas? I've looked at Rogaine, but if it is the meds causing this then they are history!Paige







This is what I am going to look like - bald!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh Paige! I would be terribly upset too! That is really awful. Have you talked to your doctor about it? I would also call the pharmacist and ask him if hair loss could be a side-effect of any of the medications you are on. I don't have any other advice, but I sure hope you can figure out how to stop it AND get your hair to grow back. Poor Paige! ((hugs))


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi:I just noticed your post. I agree with mrsmason. Check with the pharmacist and make an appointment with your doctor. You should have this problem looked at.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

do u colour / highlight your hair ?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Paige, like you I've always had very thick hair, but 2 summers ago it started falling out a lot. It turns out I was hypothyroid for a while, and that caused the hair loss, along with worsening fatigue and pain, depression, loss of appetite and dry skin. If you have any of those symptoms do talk to your doctor about your thyroid.


----------

